# Taking Blessings From Dear Amarpal Singh Ji On This Day, His 60th Birthday



## Neutral Singh (May 16, 2005)

Sat Sri Akaal Amarpal Ji,

On your birthday, i would like to take this opportunity to take your blessings. And i pray to Waheguru to bless you with great health and happiness and a eventful & enjoyable retired life.

Wishing you a very very happy birthday.

Aman Singh
from Sikh Philosophy Network


----------



## nsbuttar (May 16, 2005)

Hello Amarpal Singh Ji 

I am sorry i late in wishing, please accept my heartiest greetings.

Wish you a very happy birtday. May The Almighty showers its blessings on you.

--Navtej


----------



## Arvind (May 16, 2005)

Amarpal ji,

Wishing a great time ahead for you 

Look, today I am feeling like eating an ice-cream, and coincidentally it is your birthday too!!! Soooooo..... dus daeyo, kithey ayiye... lol

Cheers, Arvind.


----------



## drkhalsa (May 16, 2005)

Dear Amarpal ji 


Accepts my wishes on your birthday and I hope this day give you more strenght and wisdom to use you r life in as best way as possible hopefully many others will also  benefit fronm you r   spirtual quest 

Infact I am also approching my 25 birthday and  akind of siking feeling comes to me when i think  have done nothing when almost of life has gone by and also I pray to akal purakh give the way in my quest I which I would surely need guidance of sangat and learned people like you and gyani Jarnail ji to mention the few .. 

Any Way happy Birthday 

Jatinder Singh 
Jatinder Singh


----------



## Amarpal (May 17, 2005)

Thank you Aman Ji,

Thank you Navtej Ji,

Thank you Arvind Ji,

Thank you Jatinder Ji,

In coming times, after I have shifted my residence to a place in Punjab, close to Chandigarh, which will take about three months, sharing my understanding of Sri Guru Granth Sahib with all of you will become my main task. I need your good wishes.

I pray to Waheguru to bless you all.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## Arvind (May 17, 2005)

Amarpal said:
			
		

> In coming times, after I have shifted my residence to a place in Punjab, close to Chandigarh, which will take about three months, sharing my understanding of Sri Guru Granth Sahib with all of you will become my main task.


 
Great to know about this


----------

